#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: اتصال اینترنت برای دستگاه pos

## bagol

با سلام  خدمت همه دوستان یک پاساژ  یک طبقه شامل 30 فروشگاه هست که میخوام  سرویس adsl اینترنت را برای اتصال دستگاه pos  به تمامی غرفه ها برسونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید  که چه تجهیزاتی نیاز است و ساده ترین راه برای اینکار چیه؟ در ضمن فروشگاهها به کامپیوتر مجهز نیستند.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
شما فرق نمیکنه که اینترنت را به پوز بدین یا به کامپیوتر در هر حالت یک خط اینترنت نیاز دارید. برای اینکار باید یک سوییچ مثلا 48 کاناله بگیرید که اینترنت را به اون بدید و از اون به همه یک کابل بکشید.

----------

*amen*,*hanirayan*

----------


## bagol

خیلی متشکرم 
میشه بدلیل فاصله زیاد دو سوییچ را به هم متصل کرد یا نه  یعنی از سوییچ اول با کابل ،دیتا را به سوییچ دوم نیز انتقال داد و نصف  مشترکین رو با سوییچ دوم تغذیه کرد؟

----------


## nekooee

سلام.
اشکالی نداره شما می تونید از هر جا که اینترنت داره یک کابل به سوییچ وصل کنید. حالا تفاوتی نمیکنه که این کابل از سوییچ دیگر میاد یا مستقیم از مودم

----------

*amen*

----------


## bagol

ممنون از راهنماییتان  اگه ممکنه یه  سایت به روز و ارزان  برای قیمت و خرید تجهیزات شبکه معرفی کنید با تشکر

----------


## nekooee

متاسفانه سایت خاصی برای اینکار سراغ ندارم البته معرفی سایتهای ایرانی خلاف قوانین انجمن هست  :اتصال اینترنت برای دستگاه pos:

----------

*amen*

----------


## bagol

دوستان میشه بفرمایید حداکثر طول کابل cat 5  بدون افت کیفیت چقدر باید باشد .ممنون

----------


## aryakorush55

با سلام

دوست عزیز دستگاه پوز فروشگاه از خط تلفن استفاده میکنه و کاری به اینترنت نداره حالا اگه پوزها مجهز به مودم وای فای باشین جه سیم کارت و پورتابل باشند نه نیاز به سوییچ داری نه تجهیزات خاصی شما نوع پوزتو مشخص بفرمایید موفق باشید.

----------

*ali8889*

----------


## cybernova

> با سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز دستگاه پوز فروشگاه از خط تلفن استفاده میکنه و کاری به اینترنت نداره حالا اگه پوزها مجهز به مودم وای فای باشین جه سیم کارت و پورتابل باشند نه نیاز به سوییچ داری نه تجهیزات خاصی شما نوع پوزتو مشخص بفرمایید موفق باشید.


دوست خوبم
شاید مدل های قدیمی فقط با خط تلفن کار می کردن ولی سری های  جدید ،قابلیت اتصال به اینترنت رو هم دارن و نیازی به مدلی که مجهز به وای فای  داخلی باشن ،ندارن و از طریق کابل LAN می تونن وصل بشن و در مقایسه با خط تلفن  دارای سرعت بیشتر و درصد کمتر خطا یا عملیات ناموفق هستن و دیگه مشکل قطع ارتباط هنگام زنگ خوردن تلفن روی خطی که از اون بصورت مشترک برای پوز و ارتباط تلفنی استفاده می شه رو ندارند .
در مورد حداکثر فاصله بدون افت هم استاندارد رو 328 فوت یا همون 100 متر در نظر می گیرن .
موفق باشید

----------

*ali8889*,*nekooee*,*r_sal*

----------


## nekooee

بله با اینترنت کار می کنند پوزهای جدید

----------

*ali8889*,*amen*

----------


## omidkar

سلام دوستان من یه دستگاه پوز لن دار دارم ک میخام اینترنتش رو ازلب تاپ بگیرم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

